# CYCLONE COASTER - 2013 Christmas Parade in Laguna Niguel - SATURDAY Dec. 14th - 10am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 5, 2013)

*Come out & join CYCLONE COASTER in the 2013 City of Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade on SATURDAY December 14th - SNOOPY is the Grand Marshal for this years parade -- 

As in any parade - a CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt is REQUIRED & Available BEFORE 9:15am @ the TGI Fridays parking lot 

Parade STARTS 10am - we will meet up @ TGI Fridays for parking & decorating starting @ 8:30am - leave for parade start @ 9:30am - Coffee & bagels are in the parking lot 

We are ENTRY # 24 this year which is earlier than last year - So staging for parade is 9:45am @ the parade starting point which is on the corner of Crown Valley Parkway & Moulton/Golden Lantern - 

TGI Fridays Parking lot located @ 28141 Crown Valley Pkwy, Laguna Niguel, CA 92677 ( click - OR - cut & paste on Google map link below ) 


https://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=28141+Crown+Valley+Pkwy,+Laguna+Niguel,+CA+92677

THIS INFO WILL BE POSTED ON THE CYCLONE COASTER WEBSITE & Facebook in the next couple of days .... 

ALL RIDERS WELCOME TO JOIN IN THE HOLIDAY SPIRIT ON THEIR VINTAGE BICYCLES - NO NEWER BICYCLES PLEASE 

CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts are REQUIRED & I just printed some in Vintage Red & also in a Pine Green in limited quantities

See everyone there & RIDE VINTAGE - Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 6, 2013)

*Went to the parade meeting last night ....*

Last night I attended the official  meeting for the participants in the 2013 Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade ... good turnout ... well organized as always .. should be a great event again this year .. if the weather permits there is a "fly by" @ 10am when the parade starts from March Air Base ... should be a nice day ..


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 9, 2013)

*WEATHER WILL BE 72 Degrees & SUNNY for the parade ...*

*WOW ... the parade weather will be NICE ... 72 & Sunny ... what a great day for a parade .. who's coming ??? *


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 9, 2013)

Here is a link to a few pics (ok, many more than a few) from past parades...always a good time..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157632209532116/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157611158526721/


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 10, 2013)

*Thanks Dave for the link ....*

Dave has been taking great photos of our rides & events over the years capturing great shots of the many people who make CYCLONE COASTER what it is ... When you click on his links - there are tons of other pics in other "sets" - good stuff Dave - thanks again ... See you Saturday @ the Christmas parade .. Ride Vintage .. Frank

Below pic would make a great Shelby Christmas Card ....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 13, 2013)

*TOMORROW MORNIING is the Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade ....*

*Yep TOMORROW Morning .... 

Meet & Greet @ TGI Fridays from 8:30am - 9:30am 
Be @ the Parade Staging are @ 9:45am ( on the corner of Crown Valley Parkway & Moulton / Golden Lantern ) 

CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirts ARE REQUIRED to be in the Parade with CC 

CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirts will be AVAILABLE @ TGI Fridays ONLY -- NO CC Shirt - NO Parade 

See everyone there - Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------

